# Need Help (Sample Test Paper for Civilian in Navy)!



## Tipu The Tiger

Hi Guy's,

As topic above please help us as Civilian candidate's, sample test paper required here for the post of Foreman and Lower Division Clerk (LDC). I have attached job ad for your guidance.


----------



## rida.rwp

Dear, you just have to make your grip on General Knowledge and MS Office for the post of LDC.


----------

